# Klaus



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Picked up Prometheus von SentinelHarts (Klaus) last night.
His a little whiner but is going to fit in perfectly. 

_ ***** Oversized pics removed by ADMIN (2048X1365) *****_



















Picture from before we picked him up.
_ ***** Oversized pics removed by ADMIN (2048X1365) *****_

Just showing him off that is all...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is sweet! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

What a doll baby!! :wub:

He's absolutely GORGEOUS!
Enjoy every minute!

 Kat


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He doesn't want you telling the forum he's a whiner! lol

He's so cute, such a serious expression. Enjoy him


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have fun with him!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very very cute!!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Aargh I want a puppy!!!


So cute! Congrats.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Awww!!!! He is adorable! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Aargh I want a puppy!!!
> 
> 
> So cute! Congrats.


X2! He's gorgeous! Ears are perfectly up too!:wub:


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys

his settling in nicely...good times are ahead for sure.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a cutie :wub:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh how beautiful! You're so lucky, such a smart looking puppy, love the color! Enjoy!!!! Bob


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is adorable - look out it's always the extra cute ones...


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

update just because..


picture taken 2 days ago..his getting big


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Funny, I was just thinking about you today and wondering how things were going with Klaus since you hadn't posted in awhile. And look, there's a new picture! :rofl: He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Funny, I was just thinking about you today and wondering how things were going with Klaus since you hadn't posted in awhile. And look, there's a new picture! :rofl: He's a very handsome boy.


He has been keeping us very busy...I was just thinking how since getting him I really haven't been on the forum..so I decided to get on and post a picture.

Here's a couple more crappy cell phone pics I just took a few minutes ago.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, puppies do tend to suck up a LOT of time! Are the two of them getting along well?


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

They are getting along better than expected...Kayla gets annoyed some times when she's tired but for the most part she still has puppy brain anyway. 

She lets him get away with murder though.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Updated pic just because...he is almost as tall as Kayla!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, how did he get so big???


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I know! I think i'm going to weigh him today.


----------

